# [SOLVED] Ipod battery issue.



## ctdgweed (Mar 1, 2010)

I have had my iPod touch 4g for over a year and the battery seems to only last one day. Even when I barely use it or have it off for most of the day it doesn't last long. At most i can recurve 2-3 days if I lucky. 

I have spotlight search off, I close apps when I'm finished, and I have notifications limite to what's only necessary. 

How can I extend my battery life? What is the battery life supposed to be? Is there a way to recalibrate the battery?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Ipod battery issue.*

The biggest battery usage on the iPhone is the Display. Try lowering the display of the phone.

Also is the phone getting a full stable charge each night?


----------



## Sonia ferdous (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Ipod battery issue.*

It is really a common issue for all the Apple Ipod users. Anyway i will suggest you to keep bluetooth, wifi and ping off, brightness pretty low. If all the methods fails, maybe you just need change your battery.


----------



## Mollah (Jun 5, 2012)

*Re: Ipod battery issue.*

Try these steps

1. Turn on Auto-Brightness
2. Reduce Screen Brightness
3. Keep Wi-Fi Off
4. Turn Off Location Services
5. Turn Data Push Off
6. Fetch Email Less Often
7. Auto-Lock Sooner
8. Turn off Equalizer
9. Do Less-Battery-Intensive Things
10. Buy an Extended Life Battery


----------

